# Temporary Hair Whitener For Light Brown Stains On Paws From Licking?



## Nightbird (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi All! :wavetowel2:

Our 9yr old female Maltese has always had the itchy paws problem that affects so many Maltese', and no matter what we do with her (grain free food, anti-itch, coconut-based shampoo, olive oil-baths) the itch continues. Because of all the licking her paws have a light brown color, and we need some type of temporary hair whitener for this area so she looks her best when she visits the vet or goes out with us somewhere. I have never used a temporary hair whitener on her, and plan on purchasing the Show Tech Tear Sticks from Cherrybrook.com for the tear stains to try out (we currently use Eye Envy but it doesn't make the tear area totally white), but I can't seem to find anything for the light brown stains on her paws. I have found whitening chalks, but not sure they can turn her hair white again, and it probably rubs off easily.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome!

How about using a whitening shampoo just on the paws? There are many brands available.

I would also actually advise AGAInST masking the problem if you're going to the vet. It would be helpful for the vet to see what is going on in the full extent of the problem and by altering the area, it can maybe make the problem appear differently or less severe than it is at a given time. Or at least take pictures to show the vet. it's like trying to diagnose a person with toenail fungus while their toenails are fully painted... Have you asked your vet about how to reduce the itching?


----------



## Nightbird (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Hoaloha!

Thank you for the welcome and advice. Actually the vet already knows about the problem, but just like all the vets she has had all her life, they never have a solution and just recommend bathing more often. It's through my own research that I have done the rest (grain free food, coconut based tearless shampoos, olive oil baths, etc), but nothing helps. Her original vet (I adopted her from my cousin who could no longer care for her 2yrs ago) told my cousin that it was a nervous condition and had nothing to do with her food, bathing products, etc, and I pretty much agree with that. My cousin had her all throughout college, and then worked very hard for about 12hrs a day, so she was alone all that time in a lonely apt. all by herself. It breaks my heart to even think about her living like that, and when I see how she never wants to leave my side 24hrs a day, I am positive her biting is out of all those years dealing with loneliness & fear out of being alone. Then she had to board a plane for about 9hrs to get to me 2yrs ago (I bless that day!) and so I am sure this biting will never go away. She isn't hurting herself by doing it, and we do tell her to stop when we see her doing it, so now it's just a cosmetic thing. I love her no matter what color her paws are, but it would be nice if I could mask it when we take her out.

I already use BioGroom whitening shampoo but it's not enough to get it all out. Any ideas would be appreciated. I just want to giver her a show dog white appearance for temporary outings, as we only take her out a couple of times a year as she gets very nervous and hates car rides.

Thanks again!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I am sorry your doggy has anxiety issues.

I know you say you give her grain free kibble, but are you aware that some dogs are allergic to chicken? Is she on chicken kibble?

There is a Dyk Van Patten kibble allergy formula made of potato and venison,
you may want to try that food. 

Hope that may help.

As to a shampoo: I use Diamond Shampoo, it will not help the brownish spots but it will make the whole coat snow white. I ordered it on line.

I hope you get some other good advises here for your furbaby:heart:


----------



## Nightbird (Apr 13, 2012)

Piccolina,

Thank you for your message! I had read before about the chicken allergy with the Maltese, but am not sure this applies to her. She does love chicken, so I hope that's not the issue. She is currently eating Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon Dog Food, which does contain Chicken Meal in it. I am going to look up the food you recommended and try it to see if that helps, so thanks for the recommendation!

Can you tell me who offers the best price on it? Thanks!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry your precious Bijpux has been through that experience of being alone. I had a similar situation with my 1 1/2 year old Maltese. Got her when she was 5 1/2 months old from a woman who got her from a breeder and she was going to use her to breed but said she was too small and decided to sell her. She had her in a cage for 3 1/2 months and when I got her she would do the same thing.....lick her feet constantly. I think it was something that kept her busy while in her cage. I would calmly tell her no and she is so much better now. Her hair never changed color though.

There are two shampoos that I have come across that really seem to whiten. One is Chris Christensen White on White Whitening Shampoo and the other is called Pooch Brite Whitening Shampoo.

Hope you find something that works for you!!


----------



## Nightbird (Apr 13, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88,

Thank you for your recommendations, and I am so happy that you saved your little darling from a terrible future and gave her a loving home. We have learned to accept this quirk from her, and just gently try to stop her when she does it. This is our first Maltese, and while we never would have imagined owning such a small dog (we have been lifelong Siberian Husky owners), we absolutely fell in love with her when we saw her at the airport, all groggy from her vet giving her Benadryl before the flight to calm her nerves. 

She is now our constant companion, and we just can't imagine life without her. We only wish we hadn't missed those 7 years before she came to us. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nightbird said:


> Piccolina,
> 
> Thank you for your message! I had read before about the chicken allergy with the Maltese, but am not sure this applies to her. She does love chicken, so I hope that's not the issue. She is currently eating Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon Dog Food, which does contain Chicken Meal in it. I am going to look up the food you recommended and try it to see if that helps, so thanks for the recommendation!
> 
> Can you tell me who offers the best price on it? Thanks!


The reason so many dogs are allergic to chicken is the constant exposure to it since so many products contain it. Over time, the body builds up antigens that trigger the allergic reaction. If Bijoux is prone to allergies, she will most likely develop an allergy to any protein source if it is fed exclusively. The key is to rotate through foods regularly. Pick a brand and buy a different flavor each time to lessen the chance of her becoming allergic.

There is also a new test that can detect food allergies:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...-dodds-nutriscan-test-food-sensitivities.html

Has you vet ever considered environmental allergies? They are far more common than food allergies. Itchy feet are classic symptoms of environmental allergies. Some dogs even need to wear socks or boots to go outside.

Has Bijoux ever seen an allergist? They can determine exactly when she is allergic to.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you treat the issue, the hair will grow back in white. I have the best luck with a combination of medicated shampoo (let to sit for 10 minutes before rinsing) a couple of times a week and using a topical spray (Genesis) on a weaning schedule. In addition, a little bitter apple to prevent licking can really help. I also give an oral antihistamine (zyrtec or hydroxyzine). If your vet can't treat this, I'd get a referral to a veterinary dermatologist. It really isn't fair to leave a dog constantly itchy.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Nightbird said:


> Piccolina,
> 
> Thank you for your message! Can you tell me who offers the best price on it? Thanks!




Petco sells the Dyk Van Patten allergy formula at a good price.

However, since you are feeding her the Blue Buffalo (which is a very good product and which I do too feed my current furbaby)...see if you can continue with Blue Buffalo but just switch to another mix which does not contain chicken mix, maybe she'll grow out of the itching. 

Hope this helps:heart:

Sammy


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am also feeding Chrissy (our Malt) and Snuggles (our Yorkie) Blue Buffalo and recently switched to the totally grain free variety since Chrissy still is experiencing her tear staining. Like Sammy suggested also, perhaps it would not be a bad idea if you switched your little one to a different variety also. I also started Chrissy (as per my Vet's recommendation) on Zaditor for her eye since they were all red. Won't know how well she will do until I see the results within a week or so.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nightbird said:


> Zoe's Mom88,
> 
> Thank you for your recommendations, and I am so happy that you saved your little darling from a terrible future and gave her a loving home. We have learned to accept this quirk from her, and just gently try to stop her when she does it. This is our first Maltese, and while we never would have imagined owning such a small dog (we have been lifelong Siberian Husky owners), we absolutely fell in love with her when we saw her at the airport, all groggy from her vet giving her Benadryl before the flight to calm her nerves.
> 
> ...


Your welcome....I know these little ones can really capture your heart. Enjoy all the time you have with beautiful Bijoux, you saved her from a horrible situation and those days are long behind her. She is lucky to have you to love and care for her.

We also had Zoe shipped to us by plane and it was the most exciting thing when seeing her for the first time. They really are so special, hugs to you and Bijoux!


----------



## Nightbird (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Ladysmomm,

Thanks for the ideas! We live in a rural area, so there are no Allergists around, but I will ask my vet to call around and see if they can find one that isn't too far. And I will check to see if we can find another version of her food without the chicken meal, but I think they apply it to all the varieties. I am about to buy the Dick Van Patten food Piccolina rec'd so hopefully that will help. Thanks again!

Hi Jmm,

Thanks for your opinions. I can't bathe her very often because it makes her skin very dry and flaky, no matter how gentle the shampoo or how much we condition during the process or apply leave-conditioners. But the medicated shampoo is still a good idea to try when I do bathe her. Can you tell me the brand name you purchase and from where? I have already used products like Bitter Apple and others on her feet, but she has a high tolerance for them and continues to lick, and I don't want her ingesting those things no matter how safe they say they are. And her vet does not recommend an antihistamine because no matter how small the dosage it knocks her out and makes her sleepy and lethargic, due to her advanced age. But her vet agress that she isn't itchy all the time and that this is probably a mental issue due to being left alone for 12hr or more at a time with her previous parent, just like children who scratch themselves or pick at wounds to have something to do when in stressful situations. Thanks for all the ideas!

Hi Piccolina,

Thanks for the idea of switching the food around. Hopefully Blue Buffalo makes a dry kibble without chicken meal..I will look for it to use along with the Dick Van Patten food you rec'd that I plan on ordering from Wayfair. Take care! =)


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Blue Buffalo does make varieties without Chicken.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am curious about the chicken allergy. Could this cause tearing, or is the only allergic response digestive?


----------



## Nightbird (Apr 13, 2012)

*
*Snuggle's Mom,

Thanks, but I also need it to be grain free as well, so hopefully I can find a Blue Buffalo without both those ingredients as her current BB Wilderness food is grain free but has chicken meal in it. Otherwise I will just order the Van Patten food since it lacks both those ingredients and is a bit cheaper and larger than the BB when ordered online.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

jmm said:


> If you treat the issue, the hair will grow back in white. I have the best luck with a combination of medicated shampoo (let to sit for 10 minutes before rinsing) a couple of times a week and using a topical spray (Genesis) on a weaning schedule. In addition, a little bitter apple to prevent licking can really help. I also give an oral antihistamine (zyrtec or hydroxyzine). If your vet can't treat this, I'd get a referral to a veterinary dermatologist. It really isn't fair to leave a dog constantly itchy.


 
Hi dear nightbird ((I love that name), and Welcome. 

I just want to explain something, as you are new and very understandable. I hope I say this correctly, JMM, is very knowledgeable in the health and welfare of animals, I would say especially in Maltese, although I am sure all breeds. Whether it be a behavior issue or a health issue. 

My Flakey (RIP) also had allergies, and would lick and lick and lick, it broke my heart. He was our first baby, so this is going many years back. 

So, just my personal opinion (I'm just a member), I would leave it as is, so your vet can see, as JMM said, if your vet can not get to the route of the problem (which is the most important), then yes, ask for a referral to a specialized vet dermatoligidst. 

I think no matter what you put on topical, your babies feel will still itch, and will get to her little paws to releive it. Which you do not want. My Flakey, also started to have that orange color, from the licking, they did try a number of things on our dear boy, until they got to the route of the problem. 

Things have changed so much since then, to help idientify what the route cause is. I think that is the best way to go. As I said, no matter what you put on top of it, to change the color to white, it will not stop the itching, and your baby will lick away and then also lick what ever topical you put on it, to change the color. That you don't want either. 

So I realy would get to the route cause, and then once that is discovered, whether it be food, or environmental, your babies paws won't be itchy anymore, and then you won't even have to worry about the color. 

Something is making your babies paws itch, and that is truly what you want to get to the bottom of. If left untreated, it could only get worse, instead of better. 

So I truly would try with my vet first, and if they are unable to diagnose what is causing it, then a vet dermatoligist would be your next best step. 

It's like any ailment your dog may have, you want to get to the route problem of it.

I do hope you get to the source of ther problem, for now don't worry about the color of the paws, but moreso, what is causing your dog to itch so much. I wouldn't try a diet change or any change at this point unit you find out what is causing the itching.

I do wish you the best.


----------



## Nightbird (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Allheart,

Thank you for the warm welcome. I guess I should have been more clear on this issue, because instead of getting recommendations for a fur whitener, I am getting advice on visiting my vet. Please understand this is not a new issue for our baby. She has been like this since she was a puppy, which makes it now 9yrs. She has already visited countless Vets, and has had many treatments, from topical to internal. Nothing has solved the problem, and every single vet agrees that the problem is not topical but mental due to being left alone for 12hrs or more a day and having a stronger than normal need to be around her human parents. We cannot leave her alone for more than 5 minutes before she starts whining and crying..so just imagine her being like this for 12hrs a day or more. This is why her vets agree this is a mental issue, and something she did either out of boredom or stress. They also agree she is far to old now to be able stop this behavior, but this isn't harming her either..the fur discoloration is only due to saliva being processed by bacteria..and not from blood or an infection. I understand for some this problem is dermatological, but all her vets has stated this is not the case with her. We give her special food, bottled water, we make sure she doesn't touch or walk on areas that may aggravate her paws, use special & gentle shampoos & conditioners, have used topical anti-itch/antibacterial spray, bitter tasting sprays, anti-histamines, etc. We have already spent hundreds of dollars trying to figure out if this is indeed a type of dermatological problem, but vet after vet says no..it is mental from her lonely days. After 9 years and countless vet visits, we have to trust what her doctors have told us. They also state that this is not hurting her, and keep in mind she doesn't do this constantly, but often enough that her saliva and bacteria have caused a light brown staining.

As I mentioned before, we only want something that will Temporarily hide the light brown fur for special outings, because as mentioned before, we don't take her out much due to her not liking car rides. Upon returning home, I would obviously wash the fur coloring off so that she doesn't ingest any of it.

I'm sorry if this thread turned into a "let's try to diagnose this" thread..that certainly was not my intention! She already goes to one of the best vets in the country, and they have already stated this is a mental condition..but I am now repeating myself.

But I do thank you all for your advice..and again sorry this turned into something other than what it was intended.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Nightbird said:


> Hi Allheart,
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome. I guess I should have been more clear on this issue, because instead of getting recommendations for a fur whitener, I am getting advice on visiting my vet. Please understand this is not a new issue for our baby. She has been like this since she was a puppy, which makes it now 9yrs. She has already visited countless Vets, and has had many treatments, from topical to internal. Nothing has solved the problem, and every single vet agrees that the problem is not topical but mental due to being left alone for 12hrs or more a day and having a stronger than normal need to be around her human parents. We cannot leave her alone for more than 5 minutes before she starts whining and crying..so just imagine her being like this for 12hrs a day or more. This is why her vets agree this is a mental issue, and something she did either out of boredom or stress. They also agree she is far to old now to be able stop this behavior, but this isn't harming her either..the fur discoloration is only due to saliva being processed by bacteria..and not from blood or an infection. I understand for some this problem is dermatological, but all her vets has stated this is not the case with her. We give her special food, bottled water, we make sure she doesn't touch or walk on areas that may aggravate her paws, use special & gentle shampoos & conditioners, have used topical anti-itch/antibacterial spray, bitter tasting sprays, anti-histamines, etc. We have already spent hundreds of dollars trying to figure out if this is indeed a type of dermatological problem, but vet after vet says no..it is mental from her lonely days. After 9 years and countless vet visits, we have to trust what her doctors have told us. They also state that this is not hurting her, and keep in mind she doesn't do this constantly, but often enough that her saliva and bacteria have caused a light brown staining.
> 
> ...


 
Oh my gosh, I am so sorry. I did not mean to upset you, but help you and your baby. I had flash backs to my Flakey (RIP), who we had for 15 years, but his was allergy realted he also had sepeartion anxiety.

I also am so sorry you were repeating yourself, that was my fault, as something I am currenty going through physically, but that's not your fault. Perhaps I should refrain from trying to help until I am able to abosrb all information given, so as not to frustrate anyone.

I meant no harm.

Have a good day? I'll try.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Have you tried an enzymatic product like this?
Fresh Fur Gel, 8oz bottle - Cherrybrook


----------



## Nightbird (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Allheart,

Oh no, you did not upset/frustrate me at all! Please don't take it that way, I truly appreciate your concern! I was simply restating some of the things I had said earlier to clarify the issue. And I am sorry you are going through something physically and I do hope it gets better for you. I always appreciate when someone tries to help me with anything, because it means that person is "allheart"..as obviously you are. I was just clarifying and repeating, to focus on the issue at hand and not spend time discussing things already stated has been done for her. But again, I appreciate any advice and I do take it to heart, such as when Piccolina suggested I try Dick Van Patten's food, which I am planning on ordering soon. So again, no hard feelings my dear..and thank you again for caring and being such a kind person! =)


----------



## Nightbird (Apr 13, 2012)

Ckanen2n,

Thanks for the suggestion, and were on the same page, as I just received an email from Cherrybrook where they were kind enough to send me links to all of the items they offer that might help with her fur staining after explaining the problem to them. =)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Nightbird said:


> Hi Allheart,
> 
> Oh no, you did not upset/frustrate me at all! Please don't take it that way, I truly appreciate your concern! I was simply restating some of the things I had said earlier to clarify the issue. And I am sorry you are going through something physically and I do hope it gets better for you. I always appreciate when someone tries to help me with anything, because it means that person is "allheart"..as obviously you are. I was just clarifying and repeating, to focus on the issue at hand and not spend time discussing things already stated has been done for her. But again, I appreciate any advice and I do take it to heart, such as when Piccolina suggested I try Dick Van Patten's food, which I am planning on ordering soon. So again, no hard feelings my dear..and thank you again for caring and being such a kind person! =)


 
Oh sweetheart, don't worry at all. I felt bad. I shouldn't have brought up my lymes disease, (so many people have it worse), I should have know better. Sometimes with this alot of info makes us :blink:, so it was my fault. Hugs,

Your subject matter was very clear what you were seeking advice about. Awww but it did remind me so much of my dear boy Flakey, he did overcome his seperation anxiety at age 3, which again has nothing to do witht the subject matter..ahhh,

Guess what? I was able to learn something from your thread, that I can switch flavors, of my babies food. So thank you for that.

Kisses to you special baby and hugs to you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Oh sweetheart, don't worry at all. I felt bad. I shouldn't have brought up my lymes disease, (so many people have it worse), I should have know better. Sometimes with this alot of info makes us :blink:, so it was my fault. Hugs,
> 
> Your subject matter was very clear what you were seeking advice about. Awww but it did remind me so much of my dear boy Flakey, he did overcome his seperation anxiety at age 3, which again has nothing to do witht the subject matter..ahhh,
> 
> ...


Oh the way, after you posted to me, I did google about anxiety and the constant licking of paws, I never knew that was an nervous condition as well, so I learned two things.


----------



## Nightbird (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Allheart,

I'm so sorry to hear about your Lyme's disease! I know that is a very, very serious health condition, and I truly hope you can find some relief or help with that. I also have health problems too that affect me daily, so I can relate totally with what your going through. And may your dear Flakey rest in Maltese heaven with all the doggy treats in the world! 

By the way, your babies in your signature pic are adorable and obviously very spoiled like our little girl..lol!

Feel better soon! =)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When a dog chronically licks part of themselves to the point where it becomes a habit, breaking the habit and then treating the underlying issue is the key. When you are dealing with licking the paws, the wet dermatitis from licking starts a nasty cycle. Now it itches, so the dog licks more. More licking, more irritation, more licking. Treating the itching, preventing the licking, and treating underlying behavior issues should be the plan. If your vet cannot address the underlying issues, its time to look for another path. Just allowing it to continue because its behavioral isn't a solution.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My poor senior mini schnauzer has really orange foot fur now--it makes me sad when I look at her pictures from not long after she was rescued, when she looked a lot better! 

I think her issues are complicated by the fact that she had to have all her teeth out and can't use chewing to relieve stress.  And probably drools a lot, although her tongue doesn't hang out! She has oily skin and gets medicated shampoos and benadryl as needed. I don't know if diet might be a problem, but my options for that are limited as she has to be on an ultra-low fat diet due to other health problems. 

I'd be interested in knowing if that gel product works to get rid of the stain. But I think I may just trim her foot fur short so it's not so noticeable, and maybe will be easier to clean her paws.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My boy with chronic yeasty feet I keep in a poodle foot trim (with a 10 blade). Just that goes a long way to keeping things in check. Looks a little silly.


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

What about shoes or booties? When I got Noah, he had horribly stained feet and I tried whitening shampoos and none worked any miracles. They helped, but I really just had to let it grow out. I think whitening shampoos can help, but if the staining is bad, I don't think you will get the feet white if the dog is still licking.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

what about a hydrogen peroxide paste mask, and just bandage up her feet while she wears it overnight, they could be lighter by morning.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

and if the h202 mask works to lighten, and this is a totally random suggestion, i have no idea if it would work, but what about a white starch powder mixed with something unpallatable, like apple bitter spray? as just a brightener for that day.


----------

